
Show HN: Mr. Chatbot, a one-click e-commerce chatbot - zirkonit
http://www.mrchatbot.com
======
zirkonit
Hey all, very happy to open doors to something we've been working on for quite
some time.

Mr. Chatbot's goal is for any e-commerce shop owner to have a Messenger (and
other platforms down the road) bot which is more sophisticated than the state-
of-art we currently have in commerce chatbots.

90% of effort in creating a good engine for conversational commerce is shop
independent – how to react to people's intent? how to answer questions? how to
give the bot a personality? We want to cover these 90% so that the ecommerce
companies can focus on the other 10% – the products themselves and unique
copy/reactions.

Feel free to ask me any questions or provide feedback, constructive and
otherwise, here or at i@cherevko.net

------
drsim
Looks interesting so signed up for the beta but just ended up on a waiting
list. Not in the spirit of Show HN.

